# Car audio EQ



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

Hey guys !! 


I want to know what you guys think about this EQ for my system.:coocoo: 

Thanks!!!:T

http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/prod...y_id=50&item_id=106187&locale=en_US&p_status=


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Interesting... but I think you'll drive yourself crazy tying to fully eq your system.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

I want to EQ the mains and the center channel, I'm not worried about the surrounds.

It would be nice if they can extend sub frequency's to 10hz:daydream:


----------

